# Twice struck by Copperhead....



## SELFBOW (Jun 25, 2016)

Having a small hunt this weekend w Sawtooth, Knee-deep, and All American.

Copperhead has been deadly today. Story will be in the TBG newsletter but here's some pics.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 26, 2016)

That bow likes you. Get the heart or a little above it?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 26, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> That bow likes you. Get the heart or a little above it?



The first one made it 4 yds. I'd say I took it out.


----------



## Poynor (Jun 26, 2016)

Man I'm jealous I sure miss that place


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats again, you were the champ this weekend! Tore it up, GA style! Great shots.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 26, 2016)

nice hunt was allamerican there with you guys when he decided to find a snake skin for his bow?  Where were you guys hunting on a day when temps were 100?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 26, 2016)

it was unbearably hot, if nothing else. Snakes were crawling and the mosquitoes were ever-present. Still a fun weekend though, Martin made it look easy again. Congratulations, man.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jun 26, 2016)

You're making it look so easy. Congrats!


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats on the pigs. I enjoyed the hunt, wish I could have been there longer. Lookin forward to the next, maybe Mother Nature will be on our side


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 26, 2016)

Way to go Martin!


----------



## jekilpat (Jun 27, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 27, 2016)

Good shot Martinez.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 27, 2016)

bronco611 said:


> nice hunt was allamerican there with you guys when he decided to find a snake skin for his bow?  Where were you guys hunting on a day when temps were 100?



It was an inferno, actually I'm still cooling off, skeeters were working me over as well, hope I get another snake for my bottom limb! A lot of sign, no oinkers for me to take a shot.


----------



## getaff (Jun 28, 2016)

Where ya'll hunting these hogs


----------



## Al33 (Jun 28, 2016)

Way to go Martin!!!! My hat is off to each of you that beat the heat, skeeters, and snakes to chase the pigs. Brings to mind; "When the going gets tough the tough get going."


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 28, 2016)

Good deal man. I think y'all are nuts hunting in 100 degrees, but I still wish I could've made it.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice and well done Martin!!  I would have liked to have been  there as well....


----------

